# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  فوائد حفظ القرأن الكريم في الدنيا والآخره..

## ام احمد خالد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

سؤال
ما هي المنافع التي يحصل عليه حافظ (القرآن) في هذه الحياة وفي الآخرة ؟ 
وما الذي سيحصل عليه أقرباؤه وذريته ؟ 
وماذا عن الأجيال قبله وبعده ؟ 

الجواب
الحمد لله 
أولاً :
إن حفظ القرآن عبادة يبتغي به صاحبه وجه الله والثواب في الآخرة ، وبغير هذه النية لن يكون له أجر بل وسيعذَّب على صرفه هذه العبادة لغير الله عز وجل . 
يجب على حافظ القرآن أن لا يقصد بحفظه تحصيل منافع دنيوية لأن حفظه ليس سلعة يتاجر بها في الدنيا ، بل هي عبادة يقدمها بين يدي ربِّه تبارك وتعالى . 

--------
وقد اختصَّ الله تعالى حافظ القرآن بخصائص في الدنيا وفي الآخرة ، ومنها :

1. أنه يُقدَّم على غيره في الصلاة إماماً .

عن أبي مسعود الأنصاري قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " يؤم القوم أقرؤهم لكتاب الله فإن كانوا في القراءة سواء فأعلمهم بالسنة فإن كانوا في السنة سواء فأقدمهم هجرة فإن كانوا في الهجرة سواء فأقدمهم سلما ولا يؤمن الرجل الرجل في سلطانه ولا يقعد في بيته على تكرمته إلا بإذنه " . رواه مسلم ( 673 ) .
وعن عبد الله بن عمر قال : لما قدم المهاجرون الأولون العصبة موضع بقباء قبل مقدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يؤمهم سالم مولى أبي حذيفة وكان أكثرهم قرآنا . رواه البخاري ( 660 ) .
\

2. أنه يقدَّم على غيره في القبر في جهة القبلة إذا اضطررنا لدفنه مع غيره .
عن جابر بن عبد الله رضي الله عنهما قال : كان النَّبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يجمع بين الرجلين من قتلى " أحد " في ثوب واحد ثم يقول : أيهم أكثر أخذاً للقرآن ؟ فإذا أشير له إلى أحدهما قدَّمه في اللحد وقال : أنا شهيد على هؤلاء يوم القيامة وأمر بدفنهم في دمائهم ولم يغسلوا ولم يصل عليهم . رواه البخاري ( 1278 ) .


3. يقدّم في الإمارة والرئاسة إذا أطاق حملها .
عن عامر بن واثلة أن نافع بن عبد الحارث لقي عمر بعسفان وكان عمر يستعمله على مكة فقال : من استعملتَ على أهل الوادي ؟ فقال : ابن أبزى ! قال : ومن ابن أبزى ؟ قال : مولى من موالينا ! قال : فاستخلفتَ عليهم مولى ؟ قال : إنه قارئ لكتاب الله عز وجل ، وإنه عالم بالفرائض ، قال عمر : أما إن نبيكم صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قال : إن الله يرفع بهذا الكتاب أقواماً ويضع به آخرين . رواه مسلم ( 817 ) .



وأما في الآخرة :
4. فإن منزلة الحافظ للقرآن عند آخر آية كان يحفظها .
عن عبد الله بن عمرو عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يقال لصاحب القرآن : اقرأ وارتق ورتل كما كنت ترتل في الدنيا فإن منزلتك عند آخر آية تقرأ بها ". رواه الترمذي ( 2914 ) وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، وقال الألباني في " صحيح الترمذي " برقم ( 2329 ) : حسن صحيح ، وأبو داود ( 1464 ) .
ومعنى القراءة هنا : الحفظ .


5. أنه يكون مع الملائكة رفيقاً لهم في منازلهم .
عن عائشة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " مثل الذي يقرأ القرآن وهو حافظ له مع السفرة الكرام البررة ومثل الذي يقرأ وهو يتعاهده وهو عليه شديد فله أجران " . رواه البخاري ( 4653 ) ومسلم ( 798 ) .


6. أنه يُلبس تاج الكرامة وحلة الكرامة .
عن أبي هريرة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : " يجيء القرآن يوم القيامة فيقول : يا رب حلِّه ، فيلبس تاج الكرامة ثم يقول : يا رب زِدْه ، فيلبس حلة الكرامة ، ثم يقول : يا رب ارض عنه فيرضى عنه ، فيقال له : اقرأ وارق وتزاد بكل آية حسنة " . رواه الترمذي ( 2915 ) وقال : هذا حديث حسن صحيح ، وقال الألباني في " صحيح الترمذي " برقم ( 2328 ) : حسن . 



7. أنه يَشفع فيه القرآن عند ربِّه .
عن أبي أمامة الباهلي قال : سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول اقرءوا القرآن فإنه يأتي يوم القيامة شفيعا لأصحابه اقرءوا الزهراوين البقرة وسورة آل عمران فإنهما تأتيان يوم القيامة كأنهما غمامتان أو كأنهما غيايتان أو كأنهما فرقان من طير صواف تحاجان عن أصحابهما اقرءوا سورة البقرة فإن أخذها بركة وتركها حسرة ولا تستطيعها البطلة قال معاوية بلغني أن البطلة السحرة . رواه مسلم ( 804 ) ، والبخاري معلَّقاً .
ثانياً :
وأما أقرباؤه وذريته فقد ورد الدليل في والديه أنهما يكسيان حلَّتين لا تقوم لهما الدنيا وما فيها ، وما ذلك إلا لرعايتهما وتعليمهما ولدهما ، وحتى لو كانا جاهليْن فإن الله يكرمهما بولدهما ، وأما من كان يصدُّ ولده عن القرآن ويمنعه منه فهذا من المحرومين . 
عن أبي هريرة قال : قال رسول الله صلَّى الله عليه وسلم : " يجيء القرآن يوم القيامة كالرجل الشاحب يقول لصاحبه : هل تعرفني ؟ أنا الذي كنتُ أُسهر ليلك وأظمئ هواجرك ، وإن كل تاجر من وراء تجارته وأنا لك اليوم من وراء كل تاجر فيعطى الملك بيمينه والخلد بشماله ويوضع على رأسه تاج الوقار ، ويُكسى والداه حلَّتين لا تقوم لهما الدنيا وما فيها ، فيقولان : يا رب أنى لنا هذا ؟ فيقال لهما : بتعليم ولدكما القرآن " . رواه الطبراني في " الأوسط " ( 6 / 51 ) .
وعن بريدة رضي الله عنه قال : قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من قرأ القرآن وتعلَّم وعمل به أُلبس والداه يوم القيامة تاجاً من نور ضوؤه مثل ضوء الشمس ، ويكسى والداه حلتين لا تقوم لهما الدنيا فيقولان : بم كسينا هذا ؟ فيقال : بأخذ ولدكما القرآن " . رواه الحاكم ( 1 / 756 ) .
والحديثان يحسن أحدهما الآخر ، انظر " السلسلة الصحيحة " ( 2829 ) .
والله أعلم. 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## شاطئ الذكريات

بارك الله فيكِ... و غفر لكِ ... و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ....


 :Smile:

----------


## ام سلامة..

*بارك الله فيج ... موضوع عجيييييييييييييييييييب
فميزان ححسناتج حبوبه ^_^*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اسئل الله العظيم ..ان يرزقني ويرزقكن خواتي حفظ كتابه والعمل به
اللهم آآآميييين

----------


## رحاب الحياة

يزااج الله خير
الله ارزقني حفظ كتابك والعمل بما فيه

----------


## ما جا على بال

يـــزاج الله خيـــــر

والله يــرزقنـــــا حفــــظ كتـــــابــــه والعمــــــل بــــه

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم يا قادراً على كل شيء .. اغفر لنا كل شيء وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة التي رحمت بها كل شيء وإذا وقفنا بين يديك لا تسألنا عن أي شيء فإنك أهل التقوى وأهل المغفرة

----------


## وردة وبس

اسئل الله العظيم ..ان يرزقني ويرزقكن خواتي حفظ كتابه والعمل به
اللهم آآآميييين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القران شفيعا لنا يوم القيامه 
آميييين يااارب

----------


## ::AmOoOl::

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل به 

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي ام احمد ^.^

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اسئل الله العظيم ..ان يرزقني ويرزقكن خواتي حفظ كتابه والعمل به
اللهم آآآميييين

----------


## ام سالم

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل به 

واجعله شفيعنا يوم القيامه اللهم آمين

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي ام احمد ^.^[

----------


## ام هيمو

جزاك الله خير

----------


## ام حمد ..

غاليتي جعلنا العلي القدير واياكي من اهل القران وخاصته

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> غاليتي جعلنا العلي القدير واياكي من اهل القران وخاصته


آمييين يااارب

----------


## بحر الجروح

مشكورة ويجزالك الله كل خير

----------


## بنت بوظبي

يزاج الله خير اختي والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج
الله يجعلنا من حفظة كتابه الكريم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اسئل الله العظيم ..ان يرزقني ويرزقكن خواتي حفظ كتابه والعمل به
اللهم آآآميييين

----------


## اسمهايت

يزاج الله خير ويعله في ميزان حسناتج امين

----------


## نرجس الورد

بارك الله فيج وادخلك الجنه من اوسع ابوابها
الله ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل بما فيه يا سميع

----------


## nooruae84

يارب اكرمنا بحفظ القرآن

----------


## ام احمد خالد

> بارك الله فيج وادخلك الجنه من اوسع ابوابها
> الله ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل بما فيه يا سميع


آمييين يااارب

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

يزاج الله خير الغاليه
وبارك الله فيج وفي مجهودج الطيب

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل به 

واجعله شفيعنا لنا يوم القيامه اللهم آمين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

:Astaghfor:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

:Sob7an:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل به 

واجعله شفيعنا لنا يوم القيامه اللهم آمين

----------


## نبضة أمل

*اهم شيء رضى الله عنا..وان لا يكون من باب الرياء..ويرزقنا ربنا خشوعه وتدبره*

*وتسلمين على الطرح القيم...موفقه دائماً*

----------


## أم حصه

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظة القرآن الكريم ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## جـورية العين

يزاج الله من كل خير

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل به 

واجعله شفيعا لنا يوم القيامه اللهم آمين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## اماراتية 0

الله ييزيج خير على الموضوع المفيد

----------


## غلا المرقاب

لا إله إلا الله ..

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

يزآآج الله خيرر,,
الله يــرزقنـــــا حفــــظ كتـــــابــــه والعمــــــل بــــه،،

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء أحزاننا

----------


## yoo0oof

يارب ترزقني حفظ القرآن الكريم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم ارزقني حفظ القران الكريم اللهم ذكرني منه مانسيت
وعلمني منه ما جهلت وارزقني تلاوته اناء الليل واطراف النهار

----------


## "قلبي رهيييف"

بارك الله فيكِ... و غفر لكِ ... و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ...

----------


## جرح وحداوي

يزاج الله الف خير وجعلة فميزان حسناتج

----------


## قلوووووب

اللهم اجعلنا من حفظة كتابك الكريم

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم ارزقني حفظ القران الكريم اللهم ذكرني منه مانسيت
وعلمني منه ما جهلت وارزقني تلاوته اناء الليل واطراف النهار

----------


## **أم سعيد**

الله يبارك فيج ويحقق لج كل اللي تتمنينه في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## دانة ثمينة

> يزااج الله خير
> الله ارزقني حفظ كتابك والعمل بما فيه

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم ارزقني حفظ القران الكريم اللهم ذكرني منه مانسيت
وعلمني منه ما جهلت وارزقني تلاوته اناء الليل واطراف النهار

----------


## Little Steps

بارك الله فيكِ... و غفر لكِ ... و سدد على طريق الخير خطاكِ....

----------


## ام راشـد

جزاك الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب  :Smile:

----------


## ام احمد خالد

اللهم ارزقني حفظ القران الكريم اللهم ذكرني منه مانسيت
وعلمني منه ما جهلت وارزقني تلاوته اناء الليل واطراف النهار

----------


## Little Steps



----------

